# DER/DIE/DAS schönste GT 2006 - WETTBEWERB für jedermann mit tollen Preisen !



## Kint (4. Januar 2007)

So Leute hier haben wir also die Mr/Ms. Wahl des schönsten Gt's 2006.

Folgende Regeln sind gemeinsam im Forum beschlossen worden und liegen dem Wettbewerb zugrunde:

1. Mitmachen darf jedes GT (also Fahrrad mit von "GT" hergestellten/ verkauften Rahmen) egal in welchem Einsatzbereich es dient. Wobei jeder Teilnehmer MAXIMAL 1 Fahrad in jeder Kategorie (also insgesamt maximal 4) einstellen Darf. Kategorien die zu verfügung stehen sind: 

a: Hardtail (Starres Heck)
b: Fully (gefedertes Heck)
c: Rennrad (LR > 26")
d: BMX (20" LR)

In klammern stehen die jeweiligen Klassifizierungsmerkmale der einzelnen Kategorien. 
Nota bene: SINGLE SPEEDER reihen sich in die jeweiligen Kategorien ein !

2. Es werden ausschliesslich Kompletträder zum Wettbewerb zugelassen, im momentanen Zustand (da ist eure Ehrlichkeit gefragt) - und mit MAXIMAL 4 fotos die die Folgenden Ansichten Zeigen:

a: Komplettansicht (wahlweise rechts oder links)
b: Antriebsstrang (zb. Kurbel/Pedal/Kette/Umwerfer/Schaltwerk/Kasette)
c: Cockpit (Lenker/Vorbau/ Shifter etc...)
d: Wunschfoto (jeder suche sich das Detail aus das er gerne noch gezeigt hätte)

wer möchte schreibt etwas dazu, zb. eine komponentenliste oder das dies das bike von gary T zum Brötchenholen war, allerdings sollte das mit den Bildern nachvollziehbar/ überprüfbar sein, andernfalls habt ihr euch die mühe umsonst gemacht. 


3. Zeitraum des Wettbewerbs ist der 05,01,2007 bis zum 01,03,2007. Alle in dieser Zeit *in diesem Fred* Geposteten Bikes die diesen regeln entsprechen werden in den Wettberwerb mit einbezogen. Die Auswertung/kontrolle  übernehmen die Salzbrezel und ich - Die abstimmung selbst erfolgt über das Forum (wahrscheinlich in Form einer(mehrerer) Umfrage(n) nach dem 01,03,2007.  Wir vergeben Preise für die gewinner der jeweiligen Kategorien, wenn genug zusammenkommt (Preise sind "Spenden" von Mitgliedern) auch für die 2 bzw 3 plazierten... (also nochmal die Teilekiste durchwühlen)

4. Allgemeines: 

-Bis jetzt sind als Preise ausgelobt: 1 Gt Vorderradnabe, 1 GT trikot, 1 GT radhose, 1 Amazing Toys Slugger, 1 Gt Vorbau ...

-In diesem fred sollen ausschliesslich die Bikes gepostet werden, wer Fragen zum prozedere hat, wendet sich bitte hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=251873

an uns ! 

es lohnt sich also! Hurtig die kamera gezückt und wir freun uns schon auf eure schätzchen - los gehts !

möge das schönste gewinnen


----------



## Kint (6. Januar 2007)

Da es hier das ein oder andere mädchen zu geben scheint dass sich ziert:

Hier noch ein Beispiel wies denn ungefähr aussehn soll / kann / darf :

"Dies ist (m)ein tolles gt Ricochet von 1988. es ist (m)eins und es ist total toll, weil A es rot ist und B es voll selten ist und C gt voll innovativ war 1988 ein trialbike zu bauen. D fuhr hansrey damit rum und E hat es eine stahl doppelbrückengabel was man auch auf meinem Detailfoto sieht. ICh will noch dass die voll seltene Power series kurbel beachtet wird und die rollercams... .... SUPER oder ?"

















und wehe ich bekomm jetzt angebote.... 

*
NOCHWAS:*
1.:
Wir wollen diesen fred bitte Spamfrei halten. Hier gehts um Bilder, um einen Wettbewerb, der halbwegs objektiv sein soll, da stören 20 Posts unter jedem bild die selbiges verreissen nur. Diskutiert wird später.

2.: 
Bilder als Thumbnail einfügen, sonst leidet die übersichtlichkeit....

wie immer ist das hier von mir gesagte allgemeine übereinkunft - also vorher melden statt hinterher meckern.  und jetzt legt los....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha23 (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
60,0 KB pro Bild find ich ein bischen Mickerig. Was soll man da den Vergrössern? Pixelt doch vollkommen aus! Wie soll man den die Schönheit eines rades erkennen wenn man die Bilder nicht anständig vergrössern kann ?
Lackqualität, Verschleiß an teilen, etc.

mfg micha231


----------



## kingmoe (7. Januar 2007)

Wieso 60KB?! Das gilt doch nur für einen direkten Anhang!!!

In der eigenen Galerie (Fotoalbum) müssen die Bilder eingestellt werden und dann im Posting mit den unter dem Foto angezeigten Links eingebunden werden.
Das habe selbst ich als PC-Legastheniker geschafft!

Wer noch kein Fotoalbum hat, kann es hier einrichten:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showmembers.php/cat/500

Auf "Album-Admin" gehen und eins einrichten.

Und jetzt nur noch Bilder


----------



## Grunz (8. Januar 2007)

schlagt mich, wenn ich's falsch verstanden habe, aber mann kann doch die Bilder ruhig in der 60 MB Version mitschicken, und wenn sich jemand diese "genauer" ansehen will, kann er im Album des jeweiligen stöbern !?!?!?

EIn Fred voller Links ist doch irgendwie blöde !?!?!??!




.....und......???........werde ich jetzt geschlagen ????


----------



## oliversen (10. Januar 2007)

So, dann willich das Ganze mal "kick off-en"

Zur Schau steht mein 97er Avalanche im aktuellen Aufbau. Toll ist das Bike deshalb weil es mich nach einigen Jahren GT Abstinenz wieder auf den rechten Weg brachte und ich dadurch Kontakt zum Forum fand. 

Nach einigen Ausfluegen in die Welt der Vollfederung, VPP's, Hdr. Disk, Positiv Druck, SPV, Motion Control und Schlagmichtot, kam es mir beim Aufbau des Avalanches darauf an ein No-Gimmick's Bike zu schaffen das einfach faehrt und nicht nervt. 
Deshalb gibt's auch keine Teileliste. Ist sowieso nichts dabei was einem das Wasser in die Augen treibt.
Ach ja, der Rahmen wurde uebrigens entlackt und poliert. Ebenso sind die Kurbeln geschliffen und poliert.

Aber seht selbst...

Das Ganze von der Seite:







Der Antriebs Close Up:






So wie ich das sehe:






Und noch was mit Ueberholprestige:






Ist doch ganz gut geworden oder?
Und hey, die Fotos sind wirklich erst ein paar Tage alt, jedoch ein bisschen nachbearbeitet. Ich denke das eine Aufloesung von 800 x 600 auch nicht zu viel scrollen erfordert.

Als Preis gibts von mir zwei neue Maxxis Fly Weight 0.45mm Butyl Schleuche mit jeweils 96g.

Viel Spass beim kucken und ich freue mich auf euere Beitraege.

oliversen


----------



## Kint (13. Januar 2007)

genau so hatte ich (und hoffentlich die anderen auch ) sich das vorgestellt.... 

also auf leuts posten..- der 1.3. is bald....


----------



## Kruko (14. Januar 2007)

Dann will ich mal der zweite bzw. der erste unter der Kategorie Fully sein. 

Hier mein GT LTS 3000 DS von 1998!

Das gute Stück habe ich mir letztes Jahr gegönnt. Es wurde zerlegt und neu zusammengestellt. Von den Komponenten war leider so gut wie nichts mehr zu gebrauchen. Komischer Weise war der Hinterbau spielfrei, so das mit einem Neuaufbau mit soliden Teilen sofort begonnen werden konnte. Dabei lag das Ziel in der Funktionalität, wobei für mich die Bar-Ends dazugehören. Neben einem Shimano LX/XT-mix sind überwiegend Ritchey WCS-Anbauteile angebaut worden. Aber seht selbst.

Das Bike komplett:




Hier der Antrieb (treten muss ich trotzdem noch):




Die Lenk-/Schaltzentrale:




Und als Zusatz die Dämpfereinheit (meiner Meinung nach immer noch einer der schönsten Kontruktionen):




Bin gespannt auf Eure Meinungen, obwohl ich denke, dass ein Thermoplast das Rennen bei den Fullys machen wird  

Werde mal die Restteile vom LTS säubern. Falls doch noch etwas Brauchbares dabei ist, so bin ich gerne bereit dieses für den Wettbewerb zu sponsern


----------



## sansibar (16. Januar 2007)

Hier meins :


----------



## sansibar (17. Januar 2007)

So, hier nun die von oliversen geforderten pics, ich glaub so ist es besser. Sorry für den Hintergrund, Keller ist im Umbau.

Linke Seite:




Cockpit:




Mein Favorit:




und Antrieb:


----------



## cleiende (21. Januar 2007)

So, nachdem das Wetter dermaßen windig ist verzichte ich wie gestern darauf mir Holz aufs Hirn regnen zu lassen.

Nun denn....
*Kategorie c) Rennrad*

*GT ZR 1.0*

Weil es extrem schwer war einen passenden 2001er GT Rennradrahmen im Lotto-Design in passablem Zustand zu kaufen und die alten Rahmen ausser dem Edge (nicht das mit dem Monster-Unterrohr!) doch recht schwer sind habe ich als Ersatz für mein zu kleines Radon im Frühjar 2005 für EUR 315 einen GT ZR 1.0 Rahmen, die Carbongabel, Sattelstütze und einen Sattel im Set erworben.

Bild 1: Seitenansicht




Bild 2: Antrieb



_Die alte Ultegra-Kurbel: haltbare klassische Eleganz!_

Bild 3: Lenker




Bild 4: Im Einsatz



_Sardinien Ostern 2006, Auffahrt nach Lula (Monte Albo), der Fahrer musste leider auch fotografieren_

Und statt weiterer schmückender Worte die Teileliste:




Mehr Bilder in der Galerie.

Demnächst mehr in anderen Kategorien.

Schönen Sonntag,

cleiende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS-Spinner (22. Januar 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Ach ja, der Rahmen wurde uebrigens entlackt und poliert. Ebenso sind die Kurbeln geschliffen und poliert. Aber seht selbst...
> 
> Ist doch ganz gut geworden oder?
> 
> oliversen



Das kann man wohl sagen... , sehr schick! Wie hast Du das lackiert bzw. womit? Selbst gemacht?


----------



## LTS-Spinner (22. Januar 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Und statt weiterer schmückender Worte die Teileliste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst Du mir deine supergeile   Exeltabelle als Grundlage mal mailen?


----------



## Deleted 5247 (23. Januar 2007)

Dann trage ich auch mal zur Kategorie Hardtail etwas bei.

Der Rahmen war in einen erbärmlichen Zustand und hatte schon heftig korrodiert, da der Vorbesitzer ihn einfach ohne Grundierung lackiert hatte. Nach viel Arbeit, wo er entlackt, geschliffen, behandelt und letztendlich gepulvert wurde, erstrahlt der GT Zaskar LE Rahmen wieder in neuem Glanz.

Der Rest der Teile sind u.a. GT-Gabel und -Lenker, Selle Italia Fluid, ControlTech Sattelstütze, Kore Vorbau, Magura HS33, Spank Griffe, Halo Freedom Felgen, SRAM 9.0 SL Naben, SRAM Schnellspanner, Race Face Prodigy DH Kurbel, Odyssey Pedale und Schwalbe Big Apple Reifen.

Die weissen Teile (Sattel, Griffe, Bremse, Felgen, Naben, Kurbel und Pedale) sind, bis auf den Rahmen, von Anfang weiss gewesen und nicht nachlackiert worden.

Doch genug der schnöden Worte, Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte (für größere Bilder auf die Fotos klicken):

















Kommentare oder Fragen bitte hier posten: Wettbewerb: Wer von uns hat das schönste GT


----------



## cleiende (27. Januar 2007)

So, wieder mal Wochenende, wieder mal erkältet nach einer schlafarmen Woche, demnach genug Zeit um Bilder einzustellen.
Die Eibenhecke im Hintergrund kennt ihr ja schon!

Kategorie Hardtail

GT Xizang

Rahmen 2004 via Ebay erworben, etwas zerkratzt, aber was soll es. Ich habe es eh nicht so mit dem Polieren und die stark angefressenen Decals hab ich bis jetzt auch nicht ausgetauscht. Vielleicht macht mich Oliversen ja mal schlau wie er das Avalanche so schön hinbekommen hat? 96er Xizang Decals hab ich nach 2 Sätze.

Warum das Xizang?
Wie das Zaskar ein Jugendtraum, aber erst gebraucht in den Zeiten von Ebay erfüllbar. Im Vergleich zum Zaskar SEHR komfortabel.
Der Aufbau wird sicher für etwas Verwirrung sorgen. Alt und neu wurden gepaart, ich habe einfach wenig Lust gehabt viel Geld für z.B. eine alte Leichtbaugabel auszugeben, mit allen Konsequenzen hinsichtlich Wartung und Ersatzteilen, wenn es funktionierende leichte Serienteile mittlerweile preiswert gibt. Der Bock muss funktionieren und relativ leicht sein.
Nun denn:

Seitenansicht




Lenker



Im Hintergrund: Johannes

Antrieb



Immer noch eines der besten Schaltwerke!

Frei nach Wahl



So schön ist nur ein Titanrahmen

Und auch hier wieder die Teileliste




Mehr Bilder in der Galerie.
Ab heute hat das Rad die Winterschlappen drauf.

Kommentare und Fragen bitte in diesem Thread posten.

Gruss,


cleiende


----------



## Davidbelize (27. Januar 2007)

MEIN 91er ZASKAR





ist zwar ein wilder epochen-mix aber ich   es.





  bekomme leider nicht die anderen bilder runtergeladen.
                  rest folgt morgen und sorry wegen der grösse der bilder.
                  rechner sind leider nicht so mein ding.


rahmen:           zaskar 91
gabel :             2002er marzocchi z2 atom race    
lrs.      :           syncros lil snapper felgen,gt hadley naben mit 
                      titanfreilauf und schw. dt-swiss speichen (und als leckerli mit kleinen messing-unterlegscheiben für die speichenköpfe)
vorbau:           syncros
kurbelschrau.   syncros crank o matic
sattelstütze :  syncros      
kurbel  :          mcmahon  "steely danz"
kettenbl.:        race face
pedale:          easton cully
schaltung mix :shimano xt und x-ray 800
bremsen        : paul und u-brake
hebel            : real
sattel  :          flite titanium
steuersatz .    chris king
reifen  :         von dem der wie ein vogel heisst
lenker  :         rot sehr sehr rot

kann mich garnicht sattsehen an einem bb-rahmen.    
und gebt mir und uns noch viele schöne gt`s.


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Januar 2007)

hier die noch fehlenden bilder. 











noch mehr bilder in meinem album falls jemand noch mehr sehen möchte.

es bleibt nun noch das 96er lts thermo das nächste woche folgen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (28. Januar 2007)

So dann will ich auch mal!
erstmal in der Kategorie BMX, das Bike meine Tochter:

Komplett:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/333642/cat/500/ppuser/49688
Antrieb:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/333644/cat/500/ppuser/49688
Cockpit:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/333643/cat/500/ppuser/49688
Wunschfoto:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/333645/cat/500/ppuser/49688
Zum Wunschfoto, was uns an GT am besten gefällt ist natürlich der super stabile Rahmen, der unvergleichbare Vortrieb und die super Lackierungen der "alten" GT´s.
Das Bike wird häufig genutzt, hat deshalb doch schon einiges an Gebrauchsspuren, wie angerostet Kurbeln und Pegs. Ist halt ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und kein Ausstellungsstück.


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Januar 2007)

So, dann will ich auch mal.

Ich habe mich für mein 1992er Avalanche entschieden. 

Hier die Antriebsseite:





Der Antrieb im Detail:
(man beachte das Große Kettenblatt, völlig ohne Gebrauchsspuren!)





So wie ich es sehe:





Und mein Lieblingsbild (wenn ich denn eins auswählen muss):





Zur Ausstattung: 
Bis auf Lenker und Sattelstütze Original (ich suche immer noch) , XT/DX Ausstattung, Flip Flop Vorbau, 3D Gabel, Ritchey Vantage Expert Felgen, DX Naben, U Breake II SLR hinten, DX Canti vorn, Panaracer Smoke 2.1 Reifen (da sind die Noppen noch drauf...)

Bis jetzt bin ich erst eine größere Runde mit dem Rad gefahren. Das Fahrgefühl ist einfach toll, grade wenn man schon so lange so ein Rad gesucht hat. Das große Kettenblatt wurde von mir "entjungfert". Auch wenn es ein echter Klassiker ist, das Rad wird natürlich artgerecht bewegt werden.

Mehr  Avalanches  in meiner Galerie.

Manni


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Februar 2007)

MEIN 96er LTS THERMOPLAST 
musste mein sts 1 leider in rente schicken. mein dank geht an devil-lime für das überlassen des lts rahmens.






mit dem erblicken dieses rahmens hat mich,dann doch sehr spät,das bikefieber gapackt.


rahmen:      gt lts thermo 96er   
gabel:         fox vanilla 120 rlc   
lrs       :      corratec mit white industries disc  (titan)
kurbel   :    race face forged
pedale  :     easton flatboy
sattelst:     ringle
sattel:       flite titanium
cassette:  xtr titan
steuersa:  chris king   
vorbau:      roox
lenker:     easton monkey-lite  sl
umwerf:   shimano xt
schaltw:    sram xo
schaltun:   sram xo trigger
brems:      hr gustav m     vr hope mini
mäntel:     wieder von dem der wie ein vogel heisst











wunderschön oder nicht ?







ES IST UND BLEIBT DAS SCHÖNSTE FULLY DER WELT   

weitere bilder im album.


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Februar 2007)

Mein Beitrag für die Rubrik Rennrad.
GT Tachyon mit 28" Laufrädern (700X23C)
Seite
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/335744/cat/500/ppuser/49688
Antrieb
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/335745/cat/500/ppuser/49688
Zentrale
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/335746/cat/500/ppuser/49688
Und die schönste Ansicht
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/335747/cat/500/ppuser/49688


----------



## Kruko (4. Februar 2007)

Hier dann mein Beitrag zum Thema Hardtail:

GT Zaskar 1998:

Rahmen: GT Zaskar (build 10/97)
Gabel: Rock Shox Recon 351
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Schaltwerk/Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Schalthebel: Shimano XT
Bremse: Magura HS 33 Bartman (Sonderedition mit einer Auflage von 3000 Stck.)
Kurbel/Innenlager: Rache Face Turbine LP/Race Face Taperlock
Naben: Pulstar
Felgen: Mavic Ceramic
Sattelstütze: Race Face XY
Lenker: Race Face Deus
Vorbau: Syncros
Bar-Ends: Onza
Sattel: Selle Italia Filte Gel
Schaltzüge: Gore

Hier das ganze kpl.




Hier der Antrieb:




Die Steuereinheit:




und zum Schluß das Detail: (Pulstar Federgabelnabe)




Viel Spaß damit


----------



## versus (4. Februar 2007)

so, hier mein beitrag zum thema fully:

ein xcr 1000 team aus dem jahr 99 mit folgender ausstattung:

rahmen - gt xcr 1000 team gr. m
dämpfer - fox float
gabel - manitou skareb super
steuersatz - cane creek c2
vorbau - syncros
lenker syncros
shifter - sram rocket
umwerfer - shimano xt
schaltwerk - shimano xt
kurbel - shimano xt
innenlager - shimano xt
bremsen - magura 10th anniversary
booster - muddy carbon
sattel - selle italia flite titanium
stütze - ringel moby post
flaschenhalter - ringle h2o
laufräder - mavic crossroc tubeless / mavis crosslink 
reifen - michelin wildgripper front s + xls / conti explorer bzw. schwalbe big jim (werden demnächst gegen contis speed king getauscht)

die laufrad/reifen-kombi tausche ich je nach tour: die grünen, komfortablen für lange ruhige einsätze, die schwarzen für kurze schnelle feierabendrunden

im fotoalbum ist das bike mit beiden rad-/reifensätze zu sehen.

seitenansicht:




antrieb:




cockpit:




detail:



(hier mit schwarzen reifen)

entgegen der meisten hier war mein erster (nicht erfüllbarer) traum in den 90ern das idrive und dann erst das zaskar. 
ein super agiles und trotzdem schnelles fully, mit dem ich die meisten marathons gefahren bin. wiegt je nach rädern um die 12 kg und ist das meistgenutzte meiner räder


----------



## Janikulus (5. Februar 2007)

So dann hier mal mein Beitrag zum Thema Fully:

Ein LTS1 von 1996 in 16Zoll BB:
- Gabel: Rock Shox Judy DH
- Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze, Kurbeln, Schnellspanner: Syncros
- Bremsen: Magura HS33 in Rot
- Felgen: Mavic 217 Ceramic
- Sattel: Flite Titanium in Rot
- Reifen: Schwalbe Little Alber
- Rest: Shimano XT (Umwerfer STX RC, DX Pedale)

Von der Seite:




Antrieb:




Vorne:




Geiles Bild:




Gruss,
Paul


----------



## Deleted 83484 (8. Februar 2007)

na gut, dann versuche ich mal mein Glück.........

*KATEGORIE: HARDTAIL*

GT Zaskar Race
RS Reba Team Gabel
Rohloffschaltung


----------



## Kruko (11. Februar 2007)

Hier dann mein letzer Beitrag zum Thema Rennrad:


Cleiende verzeih mir für die Ähnlichkeit Wir haben beide einen sehr guten Geschmack 


GT ZR 1.0:

Rahmen: GT ZR 1.0
Gabel: GT Carbon
Steuersatz: Cane Creek intergriert
Schaltwerk/Umwerfer: Shimano 105
Schalthebel: Shimano 105
Bremse: Shimano 105
Kurbel/Innenlager: Shimano Ultegra
Naben: Shimano Ultegra
Felgen: Rigida DP 18
Reifen: Michelin Race
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Pro
Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Sattel: Selle Italia Filte Gel

Seitenansicht:





Antrieb:





Cockpit:





Detailansicht (aus der Hintermann-Perspektive  )





So viel Spaß und möge der bessere gewinnen


----------



## Janikulus (12. Februar 2007)

mein erstes Zaskar... damals 1996, alles zusammengekratzt und ab in den Shop:
"ein Zaskar LE BB in 18 Zoll bitte..."
"jau, hier"
"daaaaaanke!"


Letztes Jahr war es dann so weit, die Komponenten von 1996 waren so richtig ausgelutscht,
also kompletter Neuaufbau. Nicht retro, sondern alles neu und was feines,
Race Face, RS SID, XTR, DT, Mavic, Tune...

Nun ja, silber in schwarz umhüllt, fährt sich traumhaft, steif, leicht, direkt, .


von der Seite:





der Antrieb:





die Front:





und eine Perspektive:





ach ja, die Stückliste... im Style von Cleiende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chat Chambers (15. Februar 2007)

Nach 9 Jahren in Kalifornien heute zum ersten Mal in Deutschland freigelassen... 

Zaskar '97 18" und sogar noch mit den Original-Decals!

Geniales Fahrgefühl! Bocksteifer Rahmen, robuste Teile und dennoch recht leicht... und Dank 85er ETA-Gabel   flink beim Uphill und unglaublich direkt in der Ebene!

Die Bremsleitung vorne wird noch gekürzt, keine Sorge!

Vollansicht:





Antrieb:





Kontrollzentrum:





Zugabe:





kurze Teileliste:






Weitere Bilder in meiner Galerie!!!


----------



## SixTimesNine (17. Februar 2007)

Ein GT Wettbewerb. Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch in sich dachte ich. Etwas in sich wirklich Schönes kann man doch nicht wettbewerben. Perfektion lässt sich nicht miteinander vergleichen, es IST einfach.
Trotzdem habe ich mich überzeugen lassen; mein Dank geht an Davidbelize und unseren PhotoGrafen (eigentlich ist er ja ein Photo-Papst, sorry Dirk, but you did that Porsche job). (Danke auch für die Bereitstellung des Hintergrundes David,  )
Mein Dank geht auch an meinen Produzenten, meine Lehrer und die vielen Menschen ohne die mir diese Leidenschaft nicht möglich geworden wäre.
 





1996 GT Xizang Seite





Antrieb





Cockpit





Bis zur Unendlichkeit und noch viel weiter.
(Im Gedenken an G.)


----------



## tomasius (17. Februar 2007)

xizang =   
tolles rad !


----------



## versus (18. Februar 2007)

mein beitrag zur kategorie hardtail - zaskar le 1996  :

seite:




antrieb:




cockpit:




detail:




im album gibt es noch mehr fotos.

teileliste:
rahmen: gt zaskar le 19" rot eloxiert 1996
steuersatz: cane creek c1
gabel: rs judy race electric red 2001
kurbel: race face turbine 
kettenblätter: race face
innenlager: fsa ultimax
pedalen: time atac
stütze: syncros hardcore
klemme: gt
sattel: selle italia flite gel flow
vorbau: kore
lenker: rito rot eloxiert
flaschenhalter: ringle h2o
griffe: oury
züge: nokon
schaltwerk: xtr (rote pulleys)
shifter: xtr
umwerfer: xt
kette: xt/xtr
kassette: xtr ti
bremsen: xtr
bremshebel: xt
brake booster: acor fish plate 
laufräder: mavic crossmax 1999
reifen: michelin wildgripper front s / xls
schnellspanner: mavic crossmax


----------



## salzbrezel (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo ihrs!

Hier mein Beitrag zur Gruppe Hardtails:

Profil:




Antrieb:




Wunschbild:




Cockpit:





Rahmen: GT Zaskar Race 2001
Gabel: Marzocchi Marathon Race 2005
Bremsen: Magura Louise 2006, 180/160mm
Schaltwerk: Sram X0 2004
Schalthebel: Sram X0 2004 (noch die in "Faseroptik")
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT Down Swing 2005
Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT 2003
Naben: Shimano Deore XT
Felgen: Mavic 321
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS, 120mm
Lenker: Ritchey WCS OS
Bar-Ends: Ritchey WCS
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze: Richtey Pro 400mm (die WCS gibts leider nur in 350mm)
Sattel: Selle San Marco Aspide in der Magura Green Edition
Pedale: Shimano PDM 520
Kette/Kassette: Shimano HG 73 (für das HG 93er Zeug fahre ich zu viel  )
Gewicht: 11,5kg komplett mit Tacho, usw.

Gruß...

Philip


----------



## gremlino (24. Februar 2007)

So, dann auch mal hier mein LTS aus 1996       

Alle Teile sind aus den Jahren 95-96, nur der Laufradsatz musste 2006 ersetzt werden, sowie diverse Verschleißteile.

Zur Teileauswahl muss man wohl nicht viel zu sagen, 
GT LTS 96
RS Judy DH 96
XT/XTR Mix 95/96
Syncros Stütze mit Flite Kevlar 96
Answer DH Lenker 95 (mit GT Griffen)
Magura HS Raceline 95
Ringle Halter 96
und noch vieles mehr aus der guten, alten Zeit.........

Selbstverständlich ist das Rad noch im wöchentlichen Einsatz


----------



## oldman (25. Februar 2007)

moin GT-Gemeinde,

nach längere Abstinenz vom heimischen GT-Forum melde ich mich mit meinem Beitrag zurück.

In unseren Stall tummeln sich einige GTs, aber das mir liebste ist das 1996er Xizang. Es wird ohne Gnade bei jedem Wetter, zu jeder Jahreszeit geritten und hat mich nie enttäuscht.

Beim Aufbau ging es mir eigentlich nur um Alltagstauglichkeit und Gewicht, der zeitgemässe 1996er Aufbau stand nie zur Debatte.


Von der Seite:







Lenkzentrale:







Antrieb hinten:







ein hübsches Detail:







Die Teileliste:






Mehr Bilder gibt's bei Flickr, einfach in meine Signatur klicken.

so long
Nicolai


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. Februar 2007)

So nun die Kategorie Fully

GT LTS 3

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/342405/cat/500/ppuser/49688
Antrieb
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/342407/cat/500/ppuser/49688
Cockpit
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/342406/cat/500/ppuser/49688
Und der (wenn es sowas bei Gt gibt) schönste Anblick
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/342408/cat/500/ppuser/49688


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. Februar 2007)

Und gleich hinterher noch in der Kategorie Hardtail

GT Tequesta

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/342408/cat/500/ppuser/49688
Antrieb
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/342412/cat/500/ppuser/49688
Cockpit
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/342413/cat/500/ppuser/49688
Und das Wahlbild
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/342414/cat/500/ppuser/49688


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gummikuh99 (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo GT-Gemeinde

Als Newcomer will ich mal mein Bike ins Rennen schicken. Heute war letzte Gelegenheit für Bilder bei Tageslicht.

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich einen Titan-Rahmen gesucht und bin auf einen GT Xizang gestossen; jetzt hat mich auch der GT-Virus  

Das gute Stück braucht aber noch einige Detailarbeit wie Bremsleitung vorne, Griffe, passende Schrauben usw. Bremshebel haben noch "englische" Anordnung.

Zur Scheibenbremse hinten wird`s bestimmt Kommentare geben  

Features :

Rahmen : GT Xizang 19"
Gabel : Manito Mars Super
Räder : Hope Titan-Naben, Mavic F519, rote Speichennippel
Bremsen : Hope XC4; 170/130 mm
Sattelstütze : Syncros Titan
Sattel : Brooks (sauschwer)
Vorbau : Specialized Titan
Lenker : Bontrager Titan
Kurbel : RaceFace 48-36-24
Umwerfer : XTR top-swing
Schaltwerk : SRAM X.0
Shifter : SRAM 9.0


Gruß


----------



## Effendi Sahib (25. Februar 2007)

So, dann will ich mich auch ma(i)l einbringen:

Mein Zaskar hat eine nette, vielleicht nicht unbedingt pulitzerpreisverdächtige Geschichte. 
Alles fing bei einem unserer Berliner Klassiktreffen an, als mir Felixdelrio (Andreas) einen 150mm 0° ControlTech-Vorbau verkauft hat. 
Der Deal wurde von mir mit den pathetischen Worten begleitet, daß DAS wohl mal ein Zaskar werden wird. 
In diesem Moment stellte David(belize) Lauscher auf und erkannte die Chance, einen wirklich dankbaren Abnehmer für seinen Rahmen zu finden. 
Seinen Kumpel, der sich auch hier im Forum tummelt, beauftragte er mit den Fotographien und mailte mir diese weiter. Als ich Tims Mailadresse sah, stellte ich wieder einmal fest, daß die Welt recht klein ist, da ich auch ihn (unter beruflichen Umständen) schon kennengelernt hat, wie auch David vor geraumer Zeit.
So machte ich mir dann kurz vor Weihnachten ein schönes, meine Haushaltsrechnung jedoch momentan etwas sprengendes Geschenk für den Christbaum.  
Als ich Andreas (aka Felixdelrio) fragte, ob er zufällig noch eine passende ControlTech-Stütze hätte, meinte er, das würde einer Sechser im Lotto gleichkommen. Nun, ich hatte Glück in der Bucht und habe sie dort wirklich günstig erstanden.  
Einem Siebener im Lotto gleichend, fand sich dann in einer billig(st) erstandenen Restekiste (ebenfalls aus der Bucht) unverhofft ein Satz Ritchey-Logic-Kurbeln an, die ich aus mehrerlei Gründen dann jedoch nicht verbaut habe.  
Auch wenn manche Anderes sagen würden, fühlte ich mich dann wie bei einem Achter im Lotto, als mir Kint (aka Sven) für einen wirklich freundschaftlichen Preis auch noch die schwer zu findenden ControlStix überließ.  
Als Neuner würde ich es nun nicht gerade bezeichnen, doch das für 99 Euro als Organspender für die XT-Komplettausstattung engagierte Battaglin war sicher nicht überteuert.






Wie unschwer festzustellen ist, ist mein Zassi noch lange nicht fertig, doch wenn man  16 Jahre  auf ein Bike warten mußte - so viel Zeit ist vergangen, seit ich mir bei California Sports am Schaufenster die Nase plattgedrückt habe, lernt man(n) auch, die Vorfreude zu genießen. 
Zudem habe ich meine ursprüngliche Vision mehrfach leicht anpassen müssen. Das Ergebnis ist, daß das inzwischen ziemlich vollendete Produkt dieser Phantasie nun bedeutend schöner aussieht, als ich es mir vorgestellt habe.
Weil das Bike mit diesem Setup von Anfang an recht krass konzipiert war, habe ich den Rahmen noch mit Punisher-Aufklebern etwas martialisch getrimmt.






Daten:
Rahmen Zaskar LE (10/97, vermutlich 98er Modell) ball burnished made in USA
Gabel Tange Big Fork (hatte ich noch und gefällt mir besser als Original)
Vorbau, Stütze und Hörnchen ControlTech, ebenfalls born in the USA
Lenker GT (als "Aussteuer" von David beigelegt)
Bremsen, Kurbel & Schaltung 3x7 Deore XT STI






Zukunftsaussichten:
Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt, Teilweise Umrüstung auf Suntour XC Pro (mit Wishbone Daumenschaltern unter dem Lenker!), Flite Titanium (Rolls ist nur aus kosmetischen Gründen verbaut), Reifen werden vermutlich Schwalbe Super Moto werden, Klickpedale Shimano 540 (liegen schon bereit, bekomme nur die alte XT nicht ab  ), eine Kette wäre sicher auch gut und ein Zaskar-Decal für das Unterrohr (so wie bei den 91ern) sind noch Bestandteile meiner feuchten Träume...






Beim Wettbewerb geisterte mir als Deadline der 31. März rum, bis dahin könnte es (bei meiner derzeitigen beruflichen Auslastung) möglicherweise fahrbereit sein  

Natürlich hat es vorhin, als ich das Ergebnis meine heutige Schraubersession auf Chip gebannt habe, geregnet.

 Egal, wie Ihr abstimmt, für mich ist mein Zassi dat schönste wo gibt...  

(@ Gary und Hans, falls Ihr uns beobachtet: I love you!)

Grüßchen

 Erol


----------



## rob (26. Februar 2007)

hallo gt-gemeinde,

damit der wettbewerb jetzt komplett ist, hab ich mal fix ein paar bildchen von meinem psyclone geschossen. leider bin ich seit 2 wochen nicht dazu gekommen, es zu bewegen, davon zeugt die farbe der kette :/

nachdem im jahre 2004 mein alter trek 8300 rahmen das zeitliche gesegnet hat, musste ein adäquater ersatz her. ich fand in dem psyclone einen ersatz, der wohl mehr als adäquat ist. ein bekannter eines bekannten aus dem raum nürnberg offerierte mi den rahmen zu einem annehmbaren preis. es ist ein 94er modell, der rahmen passt perfekt, ich liebe ihn und er macht, auch wenn er nur im zimmer an der wand hängt, ne gute figur ;] 
das rad war von anfang an als singlespeeder aufgebaut, sicher wird das nicht jedem zusagen, wie auch die Pace, aber was solls. Ich finde, der eine Gang passt auch optisch perfekt zu dem dezenten, schlanken stahl. fahren tut es sich natürlich genial :]






Seitenansicht.





Antrieb.





Frontansicht.





Wunschansicht.

Rahmen: GT Psyclone 1994
Gabel: Pace RC31
Bremsen: Magura HS22
Bremshebel: RB Design
Kurbeln: Syncros
Steuersatz: Syncros
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce (Tausch gegen Salsa Stahlvorbau anvisiert)
Lenker: Syntace Lowrider
Laufräder: vorne: Mavic223/Hügi Sport Nabe; hinten: Mavic223/White Ind. ENO Exzenter Nabe
Stütze: Rock Shox Post
Sattel: Selle Italia irgendwas


Das bike wird am meisten auf kurzen bis langen (100km) Touren im schönen Brandenburg gefahren, am liebsten mag es allerdings Mittelgebirge ala Thüringer Wald. Wie sein Vorgänger, das Trek, will es aber unbedingt mal wieder in die Alpen.

rob


----------



## GTdanni (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute. 

Nun hab ich es auch endlich fertig gebracht mal ein paar Fotos von den Rädern zu machen bzw. hochzuladen. 

So richtig zufrieden bin ich mit dem Ergebniss zwar nicht aber ich will mich nicht beschweren. 

Ich fange mal mit dem Zaskar an und zeige Bilder vom unterschiedlichen Einsatzgebiet des Rades. 

Einmal flinker Flitzer mit 1,3er Sliks die aber durchaus auch Gelände vertragen. 
Und einmal als Schlammräuber der ungefedert richtig abgeht. 

Seht und staunt. 


























P.S. Geschalten wird übrigens mit Dura-Ace Lenkerendschalthebeln.



Cu Danni


----------



## GTdanni (27. Februar 2007)

So und nun zum Rennrad. 

Mal ein Rad was ich zusammengebaut habe und seit dem nur damit fahre ohne dran rum zu basteln. (bis jetzt ca 6000km)
Mit der 3x10 Ultegra einfach ein zuverlässiges Trainingsrad. 

























Cu Danni


----------



## GTdanni (27. Februar 2007)

Nun zu meinem Liebling. 

Das STS kam 1999 in meinen Besitz und wird dieses Jahr zu seinem 10. Geburtstag aus dem aktiven Dienst ausscheiden. 

Es bekommt natürlich einen Ehrenplatz und wird sicher (in 10 Jahren) noch einmal wieder aufgebaut. 

Die Fotos wurden letzten Samstag auf der Rudelsburg gemacht und zeigen das Rad so wie ich es am liebsten mochte. 

























Sind so wie auf dem Bild zu sehen 12,96Kg. (man beachte die Rahmengröße) 


Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (28. Februar 2007)

Kategorie Renrad

So, bevor denn nun die Frist endet, hier mein erstes Bike:





GT Edge, fillet brazed (muffenlos gelötet), die Verarbeitung ist ein Traum  
Ultegra 2x10 mit 105er SW, besonderes Schmuckstück des Rades ist eine nach Smolik bearbeitete 600er Kurbel. Dürfte in der Ausführung wohl eine der seltensten Tretgarnituren überhaupt sein. Da hier ja nur nette Leute unterwegs sind, gebe ich auch die zwei "Makel" zu, die ich eigentlich noch ändern wollte: Matte statt polierter Stütze und vorne dreht sich eine LX-Nabe. Trotzdem kann ich mir kein schöneres Rennrad vorstellen, nicht mal mein Merlin hat mehr Seele *schmalz-modus off*

Sorry für die Sch...Fotos, aber entweder es regnet oder ich habe keine Zeit... Also musste das jetzt im Wohnzimmer erledigt werden.


----------



## kingmoe (28. Februar 2007)

Kategorie Hardtail

1989er Talera mit XC Pro, XTR, DX, Answer Hyperlite, Ringlé-Gedöns... und ohne 3 Dreiecke


----------



## kingmoe (28. Februar 2007)

Kategorie Fully

GT i-Drive5 von 2005. Ursprünglich Version 3.0, aber Bremsen (Hayes), Gabel (Marzocchi MX ETA), LRS (DT Swiss/Alexrims), SW (XT) etc. wurden getauscht.


----------



## cleiende (28. Februar 2007)

Auf ein Vorletztes!

Kategorie b) Fully

GT IDXC 1.0

Ende 2003.ein neues Fully von GTI-Drive vereinfacht  -> Konsequenz: Haben will!
Mann, was ein Gezacker: Erstmal einen Kollegen mit Auslandsentsendung in den USA angerufen, dann einen Radladen in Chicago ausfindig gemacht, den am Telefon bequatscht die Mühle zu bestellen, Anzahlung durch Kollegen, Auslieferung Anfang Januar 2004 (erste Lieferungswelle in USA!), Radkoffer besorgt, dem Kollegen mitgegeben und Anfang Februar war die Mühle frisch importiert da!
Und jawohl, es hat sich gelohnt: Ein feines Tourenfully habe ich seitdem. Im Taunus braucht man das nicht unbedingt, Spaß macht es trotzdem. Seine Stärke sind glasklar die Mehrtagestouren.
Veränderungen: Der Sattel, vorne eine 203mm Bremsscheibe, Griffe, Barends, GPS-Halter wegen der langen Touren, Spritzschutz an Unterrohr und Hinterbau sowie die Reifen
Interessanterweise habe ich bisher kein anderes IDXC in freier Wildbahn oder im Schaufenster gesehen.

Bild 1: Seitenansicht




Bild 2: Antrieb




Bild 3: Lenker




Bild 4: Im Einsatz




_Lahnhöhenweg 2005, auf dem Weg nach Weilburg, bei Traumwetter_

Und erneut die beliebte Teileliste:




Mehr Bilder in der Galerie.

Wie immer: Kommentare und Fragen bitte in diesem Thread posten.

Schönen Tag noch,

cleiende


----------



## cleiende (28. Februar 2007)

Einer geht noch!

*Kategorie d) BMX, 20 *

*GT ProPerformer 1998*

Jeder von uns kennt es, das Gefühl vor dem Bildschirm zu sitzen und zu denken Das will ich haben!. Den ProPerformer habe ich letztes Jahr für knapp 50 EUR ersteigert, ein Geburtstagsgeschenk für meinen Ältesten. Kommentar meiner Frau als Sie im Büro anrief: Das Fahrrad ist gerade geliefert worden, was für einen rostigen Schrott hast Du denn da gekauft?.
Na ja, war nicht ganz falsch, andererseits hatte der Preis ja auch seinen Grund.
Ein Tag mit Lukas im Schrauberkeller und es war wieder blitzend, zumindest soweit wie es ging. Der Lack war ziemlich in Ordnung, die Chromteile hatten teils mehrere Runden mit der Messingbürste hinter sich. Die Pegs habe ich abgemacht, gibt am Anfang nur unnütze blaue Flecken.
Ausgetauscht wurden nur die Reifen und die Bremsklötze.
Artgerechte Bewegung gibt es in Kelkheim auf der BMX-Bahn.

Bild 1: Seitenansicht




Bild 2: Antrieb




Bild 3: Lenker




Bild 4: Im Einsatz




_Und dann sind da noch zwei weitere Kerle die das Rad haben wollen, die sind aber noch zu klein und Lukas rückt den Bock nicht raus ;-)_

Ein letztes Mal die Teileliste:




Mehr Bilder in der Galerie.

Wie immer: Kommentare und Fragen bitte in diesem Thread posten.
So, jetzt bin ich gespannt wem ich meine Spenden zukommen lassen darf.

Es war mir ein Vergügen, ich schwinge mich jetzt auf GT #5 und fahre heim.
Over and Out,

cleiende

BONUSFRAGE: Was, ausser dem Hersteller, haben alle meine vorgestellten Räder gemeinsam?
Antworten bitte in diesem Thread posten!


----------



## Ampelhasser (28. Februar 2007)

Kategorie Hardtail

GT Karakoram Singlespeeder
Gabel: tange
Vorbau, Sattelstütze u. Lenker: Roox
Bremse: HS33
Kurbel: LX
LRS: Shimano XT / Marvic 117
Sattel: Flite

Seite:






Front:






Antrieb:






Ampel


----------



## Kint (1. März 2007)

wollte nur vorwarnen- heute dürfter noch -ab morgen is hier geschlosssen und dann starte ich die zusammenfassung ( wird etwas dauern) und werde dann einen eigenen fred für die abstimmung starten.

 ich dachte an zwei wochen abstimmungszeitraum da wird wohl jeder mal online kommen. werde in der zeit auch die preise (fern) sammeln und dann ordnen. ich werde mir übrigens die freiheit nehmen die bikes nicht nur zu ordnen sondern auch evtl auszusortieren...  und ich werde in dem abstimmungsfred auch bei den bikes auf sachen hinweisen die dem nicht so eingeweihten  vielleicht entgehen bzw die er für nicht so wichtig erachtet.

wem das nicht passt -> pm


----------



## alf2 (1. März 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Interessanterweise habe ich bisher kein anderes IDXC in freier Wildbahn oder im Schaufenster gesehen.



*Was zu entkräften wäre!*  

*GT IDXC 1.0, BJ 2005*

Kategorie: Fully

Von vorne:




Von der Seite:




Der Antrieb:




Ein Detail, der i-drive:




Die Ausstattung entspricht im wesentlichen der, von cleiendes bike. Nur ist beim 2005er ein Fox RP3 Dämpfer verbaut und die Anbauteile sind nicht mehr von Synchros sondern von Syntace. Das (gewogene) Gewicht liegt bei 12,2kg.

Ich finde auch dass es ein tolles bike ist.

liebe Grüsse
Andreas


----------



## alf2 (1. März 2007)

So und da ich nur ein Foto machen konnte, ausser Konkurrenz: 

mein bravado LE BJ 93


----------



## Kint (2. März 2007)

- fin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimmy H (2. März 2007)

verlängerung?
in einigen kategorien ists doch noch etwas mau...

deshalb hier (habe erst gestern von der geschichte hier erfahren und dann hat auch noch mein rechner abgekackt) eine kleine zugabe:

Edge CX 98, direkt vom damaligen GT-Entwicklungschef


----------



## Kint (9. April 2007)

Die sieger sind hier zu sehen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=271850


----------

